# 24-Zoll Leichtgewicht Beratung



## Flaps (19. Oktober 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fahrrad für unsere Tochter.
Sie ist 6 Jahre alt, 1,29m groß und hat einen Innenbeinlänge von 60cm. 
Wir wohnen im Großraum Stuttgart und es gibt viele hügelige/ steile Wege, von daher sollte das neue Rad leicht sein. Wir wollen und können selbst nicht schrauben.
Das Rad soll überwiegend ein Alltagsrad werden und natürlich für Wochenendausfahrten dienen. Wir wollen es definitiv verkehrssicher ausstatten.
Preislich wollen wir nicht mehr als 700€ ausgeben.( Zumindest nicht ohne Zubehör wie Schutzbleche, Lichter, Ständer etc.) 
Folgende Modelle haben wir im Auge:

Woom 5 ( momentan ausverkauft beim Händler aber in zwei Wochen soll Nachschub kommen)
Naloo 26 Zoll ( haben wir im Laden getestet, das passt schon aufgrund des niedrigen Rahmens)
Kubike 24 Large ( führt unser Händler leider nicht, aber wir könnten es bei einem anderen testen)
Pyro 24 Large ( etwa über Budget, lohnt sich der Mehrpreis?)
Welches der Modelle könnt ihr denn aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen, oder wovon würdet ihr abraten?
Würde mich sehr über Empfehlungen frühen. Liebe Grüße 
Flaps


----------



## backinblack76 (19. Oktober 2020)

Mein Sohn hat das Naloo in 24.
Ist ungefähr gleich groß. Der reach passt meiner Meinung nach , vor allem mit dem breiten Lenker.
Das Rad ist top, schön leichte Laufräder mit newmen Felgen und 24 Speichen. Das ist in der Preisliga selten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flaps (19. Oktober 2020)

backinblack76 schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat das Naloo in 24.
> Ist ungefähr gleich groß. Der reach passt meiner Meinung nach , vor allem mit dem breiten Lenker.
> Das Rad ist top, schön leichte Laufräder mit newmen Felgen und 24 Speichen. Das ist in der Preisliga selten


Vielen Dank für die Erfahrung. Wie lange habt ihr das Rad denn schon ?
Würdest du auch direkt das 26er nehmen, wenn sie auf den Boden kommt?


----------



## Ivenl (19. Oktober 2020)

Ich würde sicher ein 26' nehmen, kubikes und Pyro funktionieren dabei sicher ebenso wie das naloo


----------



## casir (19. Oktober 2020)

Kaufe ein Pyro x.13 und baue zunächst 24" Laufräder rein. Wiegt mit Starrgabel dann ca 7-8kg je nach Ausstattung. 
Später je nach Körpergröße und / oder Fortschritten kannst Du noch auf Federgabel und 26" Laufräder upgraden.

So habe ich es auch gemacht...
Rad und Zubehör werde ich demnächst verkaufen. Falls Du Interesse hast kannst Du mir gerne eine PN senden.


----------



## Flaps (19. Oktober 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ich würde sicher ein 26' nehmen, kubikes und Pyro funktionieren dabei sicher ebenso wie das naloo


Sind die Kubikes und Pyros qualitativ besser als Woom oder gleichwertig? Hier in Stuttgart werden diese Woom Räder total gehyped. Gefühlt hat jedes 3. Kind eins. Ich frage mich nur immer, ob es einfach wirklich das beste Kinderrad ist, oder ob es eher so ein Moderad ist.


----------



## Flaps (19. Oktober 2020)

casir schrieb:


> Kaufe ein Pyro x.13 und baue zunächst 24" Laufräder rein. Wiegt mit Starrgabel dann ca 7-8kg je nach Ausstattung.
> Später je nach Körpergröße und / oder Fortschritten kannst Du noch auf Federgabel und 26" Laufräder upgraden.
> 
> So habe ich es auch gemacht...
> Rad und Zubehör werde ich demnächst verkaufen. Falls Du Interesse hast kannst Du mir gerne eine PN senden.


Vielen Dank für die Infos. Neu ist das ja total außerhalb des Budgets und wie erwähnt können und oder wollen wir nicht selbst schrauben😆


----------



## backinblack76 (19. Oktober 2020)

Flaps schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Erfahrung. Wie lange habt ihr das Rad denn schon ?
> Würdest du auch direkt das 26er nehmen, wenn sie auf den Boden kommt?


Wenn sie zurecht kommt, why not
Bei uns hat 24 perfekt gepasst . Ich halte nicht viel davon das möglichst größte Rad zu kaufen ( wir eh an den kleinen Bruder vererbt)


----------



## Ivenl (19. Oktober 2020)

Flaps schrieb:


> Sind die Kubikes und Pyros qualitativ besser als Woom oder gleichwertig? Hier in Stuttgart werden diese Woom Räder total gehyped. Gefühlt hat jedes 3. Kind eins. Ich frage mich nur immer, ob es einfach wirklich das beste Kinderrad ist, oder ob es eher so ein Moderad ist.


Besser ist schwer zu definieren. Sie sind in der Basis Version gleichwertig, in der custom Version viel hochwertiger, aber auch teurer.
Woom ist halt für Freizeit Fahrer, Pyro kubikes etc sind eher sportlich orientiert


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Oktober 2020)

Flaps schrieb:


> Sind die Kubikes und Pyros qualitativ besser als Woom oder gleichwertig? Hier in Stuttgart werden diese Woom Räder total gehyped. Gefühlt hat jedes 3. Kind eins. Ich frage mich nur immer, ob es einfach wirklich das beste Kinderrad ist, oder ob es eher so ein Moderad ist.


Meiner Meinung nach kommt sicherlich kein woom hier ins Haus, die Größenangaben sind meiner Meinung nach schlicht falsch. Wenn man nach deren Angaben Kauft für ein Kind das sicher fährt kauft man quasi eine Nummer zu klein.


----------



## Flaps (19. Oktober 2020)

backinblack76 schrieb:


> Wenn sie zurecht kommt, why not
> Bei uns hat 24 perfekt gepasst . Ich halte nicht viel davon das möglichst größte Rad zu kaufen ( wir eh an den kleinen Bruder vererbt)


Ach so, wir haben auch einen kleinen Bruder zum vererben Der Händler meinte eben, bei ihrer Größe würde 26 Zoll mehr Sinn machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flaps (19. Oktober 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kommt sicherlich kein woom hier ins Haus, die Größenangaben sind meiner Meinung nach schlicht falsch. Wenn man nach deren Angaben Kauft für ein Kind das sicher fährt kauft man quasi eine Nummer zu klein.





Ivenl schrieb:


> Besser ist schwer zu definieren. Sie sind in der Basis Version gleichwertig, in der custom Version viel hochwertiger, aber auch teurer.
> Woom ist halt für Freizeit Fahrer, Pyro kubikes etc sind eher sportlich orientiert


Ok, vielen Dank für die Erklärung.


----------



## Flaps (20. Oktober 2020)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Ich würde sicher ein 26' nehmen, kubikes und Pyro funktionieren dabei sicher ebenso wie das naloo


Danke für die Einschätzung. 
Mal eine andere Frage an euch Erfahrenen. Wie ist das denn mit dem Preis. Wir haben hier einen Händler der sehr viele Naloo und Pyro Räder im Laden und Lager hat. Bezahlt man für ein Bestandsfahrrad mit neuer oder alter Farbe gleichviel wie für ein neu für den Kunden bestelltes? 
Ich frage weil ich mich absolut nicht auskenne und keinesfalls unverschämt rüberkommen möchte. Der Händler muss und soll ja auch verdienen für die Beratung und den anschließenden Service. Bei dem Naloo ist auch unsere Wunschfarbe Türkis in 24“und 26“ da. Aber bei den Pyros hat er unsere Wunschfarbe nicht auf Lager, aber eine andere schöne Farbe. Für den gleichen Preis hätten wir natürlich gerne, dass der Händler uns die Wunschfarbe bestellt, wenn man uns bei einem Bestandsrad preislich entgegen kommt, würden wir dann auch solch ein Rad in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Flaps (20. Oktober 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach kommt sicherlich kein woom hier ins Haus, die Größenangaben sind meiner Meinung nach schlicht falsch. Wenn man nach deren Angaben Kauft für ein Kind das sicher fährt kauft man quasi eine Nummer zu klein.


Wir haben uns auch schon gegen Woom entschieden. Aber einfach aus dem Grund, dass die Schule voll ist mit diesen Rädern und unsere Tochter dann einen Peilsender braucht, um ihr Rad zu finden 😂
Pyros und Naloos gibt es hier so gut wie gar nicht, obwohl Pyros Kusterdingen in der Nähe ist.


----------



## Hille2001 (20. Oktober 2020)

du schreibst Schule?
Ich würde meine Tochter mit so einem "guten" Rad nicht zur Schule radeln lassen, da wird zu gern geklaut und schnell ist die Frust groß
Jeder Kratzer etc tut ja weh

Für die Schule würde doch eine verkehrssichere "Atltagschlampe" reichen und für die WE Tripps würde ich was gescheites suchen was gut vorwärts geht und Spaß macht


----------



## Flaps (20. Oktober 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> du schreibst Schule?
> Ich würde meine Tochter mit so einem "guten" Rad nicht zur Schule radeln lassen, da wird zu gern geklaut und schnell ist die Frust groß
> Jeder Kratzer etc tut ja weh
> 
> Für die Schule würde doch eine verkehrssichere "Atltagschlampe" reichen und für die WE Tripps würde ich was gescheites suchen was gut vorwärts geht und Spaß macht


Ach so, ich will sie damit nicht alleine zur Schule fahren lassen. Sie ist erst in der 1. Klasse somit ist es auch gar nicht erlaubt. Aber wenn sie beispielsweise mal zum Sport geht, möchte ich sie schon damit fahren lassen. Wir wohnen halt auch im Tal und sie muss für alle Aktivitäten ordentlich den Berg hoch, da soll sie schon ihr leichtes Rad nutzen dürfen.


----------



## han (20. Oktober 2020)

warum sollte es nicht erlaubt sein, in der ersten Klasse nicht mit dem Rad in die Schule zu fahren? Erst ab 8 und mit dem Rad Führerschein dürfen Kinde am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen. Aber es geht doch fahren auf dem Bürgersteig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (20. Oktober 2020)

han schrieb:


> warum sollte es nicht erlaubt sein, in der ersten Klasse nicht mit dem Rad in die Schule zu fahren? Erst ab 8 und mit dem Rad Führerschein dürfen Kinde am Straßenverkehr teilnehmen. Aber es geht doch fahren auf dem Bürgersteig....


Bei und geht es um alleine zur Schule fahren, in Begleitung kein Problem alleine nicht erlaubt, Bau gerade Mal 5min zu Fuß aber eh kein Thema...


----------



## icebreaker (20. Oktober 2020)

Selbst allein zur Schule ist möglich, da es keine rechtliche Grundlage für ein entsprechendes Verbot gibt.
Rein rechtlich und auch aus Sicht der Unfallversicherer obliegt allein uns, also den Eltern diese Entscheidung. 
Wie jeder damit umgeht kommt natürlich auf die Gesamtsituation an. Wir bringen ihn und seinen Spetzl jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Schule und Freitags darf er bei guter Führung allein nach Hause kommen.


----------

